# Anyone from or near West Virginia?



## Athey67 (Jan 12, 2005)

Just recently found this board. Looks like lots of support here. I am 37 and have been dealing with IBS for a little over 17 years now.Missy


----------



## cogmeg (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm pretty new here myself. I'm 27, have 2 kids 8yrs and 6 yrs and have had IBS-D for about 2 years. I'm not from West Virginia but I'm about 30 minutes north of Pittsburgh, PA so we're neighbors!Meghan


----------

